# Libreiser4-1.0.so.2: cannot open shared object file (SOLVED)

## Koala Kid

Hi people  :Razz: 

I don't know what happenned, but when my system boots, suddenly it gives me the following message:

```

fsck.reiser4:error while loading shared libraries: libreiser4-1.0.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

then it gives that "root password or Ctrl+D" message.

When I tried to run fsck.reiser4 (mounting my partition read-only) - the same error message appears.

HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you.

----------

## Deranger

You are running reiser4progs 1.0.3, right? After I updated to 1.0.3, fsck.reiser4 and something else got b0rked. I recompiled reiser4progs and libaal twice just to be sure and problem solved.

HTH  :Wink: 

----------

## Koala Kid

Yeah, exactly right now I've found the bug report of the prob

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74817

Thank you   :Cool: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Koala Kid wrote:*   

> Hi people 
> 
> I don't know what happenned, but when my system boots, suddenly it gives me the following message:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had the same issue yesterday, I just booted out from a livecd and copied it.  :Cool: 

----------

## Koala Kid

copied... what ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Koala Kid wrote:*   

> copied... what ?

 

Well, I boot from a livecd with reiser4 support (i use RIP, a very handy minidistro), then i mount /dev/hda2 (my root partition) under /mnt/linux and i copy the file /usr/lib/libreiser4-1.0.so.2 into /mnt/linux/usr/lib, then i can boot again from the hd and all will work.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Koala Kid

I created a symlink from reiser4-1.0.so.3 to reiser4-1.0.so.2 and it solved the problem.

Thanks everybody.

----------

## ljubo

Maybe symlinking is not the right way and maybe reiser4 needs update after reiser4progs upgrade?!

There is an interesting HOWTO update reiser4 partitions on Gentoo-wiki.

```
Background 

Have you formatted a partition with reiser4, only to find that it's become outdated by a new reiser4 / reiser4progs release? Well, there's an easy way to update reiser4 using only a couple of LiveCD's and a few commands. No need to reformat!
```

So, maybe reiser4 partition must be updated using fresh LiveCD that has 1.0.3 reiser4progs.

Well, lost of maybe's and nothing for sure except that I'll stick with reiser4progs-1.0.2 for now.

Any ideas?

Best regards, Ljubo

----------

## TheCoop

well, after updating to 1.0.3 from 1.0.2 you just need to recompile 1.0.3 again to link the programs against the new libraries. i just had to 'emerge reiser4progs' once to get it working again

----------

